# Homemade Gelatin Based Food



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

There was a topic on how to make gelatin based piranha food so I decided to make it. When it was feeding time, I dropped a bit in my tank and it didn't sink. On the topic they said that it sank right away but mine didn't and my p's wont come to the surface. Did I add to many flotting foods like carotte's and pellets?

Also I have a 100 gal devided tank with a red on one side and a caribe on the other. I have a 30 gal with 4 baby reds that I plan to introduce once they are big enough. Any tips on that?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

With the food... Im making some tomorrow but I know my MAC wouldnt come eat from the top but if thats all he has he will come around in a day or so.... Dont give in

Drop in it leave it for 10-15, pull it out if not gone

Same thing the next day and so on... he wont starve himself with food in the tank, He will come to the top

G/L and ill let you know what I come up with tomorrow when I do my gelatin based


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

___ said:


> With the food... Im making some tomorrow but I know my MAC wouldnt come eat from the top but if thats all he has he will come around in a day or so.... Dont give in
> 
> Drop in it leave it for 10-15, pull it out if not gone
> 
> ...


ok thanks. I put blood worms shrimp carottes and fish in mine. Is that enough.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Right now I have been feeding shimp and krill only.... so yeah what you have will be fine

Im going to mix it up like crazy add some stuff that we all know is good for our Ps


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

___ said:


> Right now I have been feeding shimp and krill only.... so yeah what you have will be fine
> 
> Im going to mix it up like crazy add some stuff that we all know is good for our Ps


I also added cichlid pellets


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

call me crazy but i actually found that if you let a little bit freezer burn it well float like pellets,,,,after i discovered that,, i wouldn't make it any other way


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

cueball said:


> call me crazy but i actually found that if you let a little bit freezer burn it well float like pellets,,,,after i discovered that,, i wouldn't make it any other way


so are you saying that if i let it get frezer burnt it will float or sink?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I dont have a choice but to get freezer burn.... (ziploc sucks)

I use 2 zip bag and it still gets the burn


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah me to


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

hmm sounds interesting


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

How exactly are you guys making this stuff? Just curious, I didn't know there was a thread about this.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

DIY food

serch it.... give me a min Ill get the link

here you go man
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=103532

Im going to go finish mine up now


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Def. gonna try it. Looks very convenient


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Just got my trays tonight so Im really going to get it done tonight

If I ever get off of P-Fury lol


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I got it done last night I think he likes it

Oh yeah it smells like bong water


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Using the cupcake tray looks a hell of a lot easier than ice cube trays.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good!
When i made mine first, they all sank to the bottom straight away. Don't know what the key is here, perhaps not as many floating pellets.
Do you piranha's eat from the surface? Just keep feeding them and eventually they will learn and eat from the surface or go hungry!

Good luck

drop me a pm if you have any more q's


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine droped right away still cold so my MAC took a bite and let the rest hit the ground for a min... ate it all up tho in a hurry too


----------



## haroldglenn (Jun 24, 2008)

If you don't want them to freezer burn, just wait until they're set, then cover with water before freezing. Once the food is encapsulated in a block of ice it won't freezer burn and will stay good for months to years.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I dont want to chip away at a block of ice to feed my P... It doesnt happen over night so Ill be ok


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you guys drop the piece in while it's still frozen? Or do you let it thaw out back to it's gelatin form before dropping it in the tank.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Thaw out to gelatine..... my MAC wont eat it really cold


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

My reds really love this food. I put about 12 bloodworm cubes in it, i just drop it in frozen and it thaws realy quickly



Golden Pygo said:


> My reds really love this food. I put about 12 bloodworm cubes in it, i just drop it in frozen and it thaws realy quickly


oh and mine is freezer burnt and they still like it


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

So you cut the cups up and throw in a little peice? Are there any chunks, or is it just frozen liquid foods?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been feeding my Mac this for a little bit.... well tonight he didnt even let it hit the rock

This sh!t rocks


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

___ said:


> I've been feeding my Mac this for a little bit.... well tonight he didnt even let it hit the rock
> 
> This sh!t rocks


how did you get it to sink????


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I just thaw it and drop it in


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

It prob. has something to do with what I put in my mix.... I did alot of shrimp shell tail and that sinks as soon as it hits the water.
Do you cut yours up at all or just drop it right in???


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

i just drop it right in. My reds wont eat it if its small, has to be large.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I used mini cup cake cups..... I thaw it and cut it in 4s that seems to work

Give it a try see what happens


----------

